# Guess where my son went fishing???



## will5 (Oct 26, 2005)

Well this morning my mother-n-law bought my son one of those toy fishing poles. You know the ones that come with it's own fish. Well i was just on the phone talking for about five minutes and walked into the kitchen and saw him sitting in the chair with the glass lid flipped open and his hook in the tank fishing. 

I asked him what he thought he was doing and he said without a smile " FISHING" :icon_lol: 

This made me both mad and proud at the same time. The site of him "fishing" was so funny i could not stop laughing.

My son is for years old and i think it's about time to take him fishing or i going to have to buy more fish. lol

Now that i think about it i should have taken a pic. That would have been one for the scrap book.


----------



## kiwik (Apr 3, 2007)

hahaha


----------



## bdement (Jun 4, 2007)

Hehehe, I would have loved to see that pic. I think you should set it up again


----------



## will5 (Oct 26, 2005)

bdement said:


> Hehehe, I would have loved to see that pic. I think you should set it up again


It would have been a great Avatar.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

That's priceless!


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

Lol so true priceless and funny! cute too.. (at least not for the fishes!)


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Was he using fish flakes for bait? 

Too funny!

-John N.


----------



## Wood (Jul 27, 2006)

That is hysterical! That would be a priceless photo.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi Will.

Check out this fishin' hole in SA. I think that he would really love it or it might scare the mess out of him. I think that you would like it though. You don't need any hooks either! http://video.yahoo.com/video/play?vid=116509&fr=yfp-t-501

Left C


----------



## will5 (Oct 26, 2005)

Left C said:


> Hi Will.
> 
> Check out this fishin' hole in SA. I think that he would really love it or it might scare the mess out of him. I think that you would like it though. You don't need any hooks either! http://video.yahoo.com/video/play?vid=116509&fr=yfp-t-501
> 
> Left C


That was insane. That guy sure had the best fishing day ever. My son loved that and i got a kick out of it myself.


----------



## PKchino (Aug 22, 2007)

Wow...that's the type of fishing I would like to do....lol


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

awwwe thats so cute


----------

